# Ryanheise.com simulators BLD



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not talking about the blindfold simulator. I wanted to use the sighted simulator and actually close my eyes so that I can see how did I DNF if it happens. The weird thing is that executing the algorithms is almost impossible. (algs I can do in about 1-2 seconds I end up tracing in my head for about 10 seconds or DNFing them). Anyone else who cannot type them blindfolded?


----------



## Pedro (Jul 9, 2008)

well, if you're used to the controls, doing them blindfolded shouldn't be that bad...

but you gave me a nice idea  Ryan never added the "gave up" feature I suggested, so that may be the only way to see how good/bad the DNF was


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm very very used to the controls. I did more solves on that and I'm faster on that than the real cube. But without looking I just mess up completely. The feeling is so awkward!

I also emailed Ryan about the gave up feature, but he hasn't responded. I guess that's not happening.


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 9, 2008)

Easy. Turn your monitor off while solving the cube and turn it on once you give up.


----------



## Gprano (Jul 9, 2008)

That's the same as closing eyes. 
On the blind simulator you can see the movements though the cube is gray, and it's easier to perform algorithms.

Yup, not seing why we dnfed is frustrating...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

Spencerical said:


> Easy. Turn your monitor off while solving the cube and turn it on once you give up.



No, I meant typing the algorithms felt weird when you can't see the cube.
That doesn't happen to me on the real cube.


----------

